# Domain names



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

I am wondering if I buy multiple domain names that are geared torwards are keywords if I can direct the domain to our original website... For instance we are Cleveland house painters what if I purchase something along those lines and direct the name to my site is that legal and will it get us listed at the top of organic listings because the keyword the person typed in is our domain name? 


Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 28, 2007)

What you are speaking of is called a Domain Alias. It is legal. It is often used for names that can be mistyped. You can purchase the common misspellings of your domain name to make it easier to find. Your hosting company can help you set up domain name aliases. As for having Google index those domains I (my opinion) don't believe it will help you much. Google puts a great deal of emphasis on your sites content not its name.


----------



## adriand (Dec 28, 2006)

Theres no need to register a new domain just to get ranked for a specific keyword.

You can use your existing domain and name a new page using that specific keyword phrase as the file name.

for example: welovepainting dot com/ keyword-goes-here dot html

In addition use the same keyword in the meta tags for title and description. These 2 meta tags are used by the search engines to provide the listing when someone does a search on that keyword.

Next use the keyword in a header tag on the page.

Also use the keyword no more than 2 or 3 times within the content on the page itself.

Finally to make sure google finds your page, sign up for free with google analytics and add the special meta tag they provide you on to your homepage. With that done you can see whenever your site is indexed by google and check the stats to see if your page has been indexed.

Google analytics will also tell you what keywords people are using to find your pages. Its well worth using and costs nothing


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

adriand said:


> Also use the keyword no more than 2 or 3 times within the content on the page itself.


Why is that? I would say its more dependant upon how many words are on you page. 3 times out of 100 words may be fine but what if you have 500 words?


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Your hosting service will redirect as many dot-coms of yours as you want. I have several, but not based on mis-spellings.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I own about 20 domains now that just redirect to my main site. One day I will make a "splash" page for each one. But that is a ways off.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

by having all those domain names do you get listed on the top of google? and does your domain names link back to one main website?


----------



## adriand (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Ken

You shouldnt use more than 3 because you run the risk of getting pushed out of the main index by Google for "keyword spamming"

In the past tricksters used this technique to try and boost their rankings.

Its perfectly acceptable to maximize your keyword usage its just that you cant go overboard. The important thing is the content after all. 

The 3 keywords are strictly for the search engines benefit, using them more than that wont derive any additional benefit. Theres no reason you cant reword things beyond that if you have 500 words of great content. The content for the human visitors is more important anyway.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Adrian


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

We have 20 domain names which some depict the services we offer Im not having a problem with google yet, but on yahoo if two or more domains end up on one page we rank lower. Other domains we own are to protect our trademarks, don't want people buying you trademark names.

If you don't link the names what do you do with them? I have found you rank higher if your content and domain address are relvent with the keyword.


----------



## adriand (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Wetwash

Linking domains only works well when someone else owns the other domain and the other domain has a higher page rank than yours.

Theres no benefit to linking domains which have no page rank to begin with. At least from a ranking perspective

Search engines are used to individuals setting up multiple domains and attempting to boost their ranking that way. 

I can understand how you might want to protect your tradenames but doesnt copyright law do that sufficiently? If someone uses your trademark on their website, a cease and desist letter to their ISP ought to straighten things out.

Putting keywords in the domain, title, description, headers and content are a great first step to ranking well. 

A next step to link all your domains and improve ranking would be to have a site blog on your site on which you post changes, news and additions about your other domains. You could link out to each domain in different posts, publish your blog on a high page rank blog directory and have Google find the links to your other domains through the blog directory. Its not you linking to yourself, its through a third party, the directory.


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

adriand said:


> Hi Wetwash
> 
> Linking domains only works well when someone else owns the other domain and the other domain has a higher page rank than yours.
> 
> ...


The way I understand it trademark laws don't protect against someone buying a domain name. With our site we rank higher on yahoo when we have only one url showing up then two or more on one page. We rank on the first page of google and yahoo in our area. We could be listed 1-3 with 1 url but instead we are listed 5 and 7 with two urls. Type pressure cleaning virginia in yahoo.
We are not trying to rank higher with domain names we use diferent names for different services. Pressure Cleaning Is one service deck restoration is another. We also have a blog. Linking to yourself lets the crawler find other information you have on other pages.

You can't have domains sitting not link to a site. I want the higher ranking so Im going to do something with all these domains.


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

A letter to Icann would be for written information relating to Trade or Service related to your mark on a site. A domain is only a address that directs you to a site. Im preventing people from owning my trademarks as an address.
I might be wrong.


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

I was reading up on SEO yestarday and saw where having so many domains linked to one site could get me booted off Google,  . So Im linking all names to different pages for now.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

Ok to ask another question similar to the original question. 

I am wondering if I purchase domain names that are in tune with our services. 

Like domain name cleveland-ohio-log-home-refinishing.com and link to domain name to www.welovepainting.com/log-home-restoration-services ? 


My point of doing this it to generate seach results and or a stronger web presence online... 

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

OK. My site is albertsroofing.com
Now go to it for a minute. Or not.

Now type in franksroofing.com. take a look at it. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

tinner666 said:


> OK. My site is albertsroofing.com
> Now go to it for a minute. Or not.
> 
> Now type in franksroofing.com. take a look at it.
> ...


So are you albert... or frank? 

Edit: I am retarted I saw on your website first and last name...


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm just " Hey YOU!"

Just an example of how multiple domains work. Without nuilding several sites, or even spoofing. I've had people look for Frank's Roofing, and others look for Albert's Roofing.

If your status bar is on at the bottom of your screen, you can oftern catch 'spoofers' in action. Pay attention to what it says whenever you click a link. 'redirect' will often show up. It may or may not be a legit 'redirect'.


----------



## adriand (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Wetwash;

Domain names with your site concept keyword are definetely the way to go.

You have to spend a good deal of time researching what that keyword should be, because you need a phrase that has high demand in the search engines yet least supply. Not an easy thing to do.

To do this you have to brainstorm hundreds of keywords looking at supply and demand, finding the words and phrases that searchers are looking for related to your business niche.

The keyword with the highest demand and lowest supply that also matches your business will become your domain name. The other keywords with almost as high demand will become the filenames of pages within your website. 

Since you cant always expect keywords to match what you do exactly, you will also have pages that you create based on keywords you know relate to your directly to what you do, even though they may not be highly searched. 

The whole idea behind this is to appeal to as many human searchers as possible while at the same time playing by the rules of the search engines so that each page gets properly indexed.


----------



## sjaguar13 (Sep 7, 2007)

Having multiple domain names could help, but it's unlikely you will be able to get any that will help significantly. If you take "a popular search phrase" and you get apopularsearchphrase.com, the keywords in the domain are weighted more than yoursite.com/apopularsearchphrase. The problem is, any domain investor would be interested in the domain, too. They would probably register it before you. I ended up getting a popular domain that took me to number 1 in Google (number 2 now since a magazine wrote an article using the phrase as the title).

Having multiple domains won't necessarily hurt you. Right now, Google thinks you have two, WeLovePainting.com and the one with www in front. Google does hate duplicate content and will only index one site that has the same content. If you redirect one to the other, make sure it's a permanent redirect, status code 301. This tells Google and the others to only keep track of where it ended up. If you redirect the non-www version of your site to the www version, Google only sees one site. If you had several other domains that all permanently redirected to your main site, it will only be counted as one site. Since all the good domains are taken, it would probably be easier to just make a separate page for each service. Having WeLovePainting.com/Cleveland-Ohio, WeLovePainting.com/Akron-Ohio, and others can have an impact on your rankings. You might has tough competition for Cleveland painting, but no competition for Akron painting.

You could actually set that up so that you do a permanent redirect to a script that reads the domain. WeLovePainting.com/ANYCITY would redirect to one page that replaces the city name with whatever appears after the /. This is what our web design company does. It also tells us what areas we are popular in or what areas have little competition, but there is only one file we have to update.

Keyword spamming is the EXCESSIVE use of keywords or the use of inappropriate keywords. Write content like you normally would. Don't spend time counting words or making sure a phrase appears as many times as possible. Keyword spamming would be using phrases like "free ipod" or "iphone" on your painting site. They are unrelated but are searched more times than painting. Keyword spamming is usually done by repeating phrases and then hiding them with CSS or making them the same color as the background so no one sees them. Don't do that, but don't limit how many times you use a word. If the content makes sense, it isn't spamming.

Linking, like having a blue underlined word that you can click on, doesn't hurt anything. PageRank is based on the ranks of the pages linking to you. The PageRank is split among the links. So if a PR5 site links to one other site, that site has 1 PR5 link. If the same site links to two other sites, each of those links have 0.5 PR5 links. Having links to your site to other sites of yours only affects how much PageRank you are giving yourself and it's so small it doesn't even matter. Link to all your sites, you might not want to do it all on the same page, but if Google goes to one site, you know that it will find the rest of them. For links to sites that you don't own, you can also put rel="nofollow" in the link to keep search engines from indexing them. This really isn't a big deal since there is the whole issue about what PageRank even means. Several sites with low PageRank come before sites with higher PageRank. The only real good it does is you can charge more for advertising on your site.

If you want better placement in Google, I would concentrate more on building links to your site, making sure you have good content and update it every once in awhile, and use Google Sitemaps so Google knows about all your pages. Do that and you will see an increase in your rank.


----------

